# How do I post a screenshot?????



## Shele (Dec 10, 2017)

I tried posting one, but it was so tiny, you could hardly see it. I see people post big screenshots and I have no idea how they do that. Lol! I don't mean the "spoiler" ones. I mean the big pretty ones you see as you scroll down the page. I can usually figure stuff out, but this has me baffled.


----------



## Destron (Dec 10, 2017)

I typically upload them to a hosting site, they usually give you the bbcode snippet to paste in


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 10, 2017)

I use tinypic a lot ... you get the option to resize your photo ... message board size is 640X480 - it?s pretty big
There are also avatar, thumbnail, and email/website - the smallest being avatar 
Copy and paste the IMG code for Forums and Message boards (bbcode)


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 12, 2017)

It seems to post smaller when I just attach a picture using this site and bigger if I link it from an image hosting site.


----------



## Shele (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for the help; went with tinypic. That's pretty easy. &#55357;&#56842;


----------

